# Fracino Dual Fuel Asvice Needed



## neilmaxx (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi

I'm hoping the community could help me with a very easy solvable problem! There are two electrical leads coming from the Fracino Contempo DF: am I right in thinking that the thinner one goes to the exterior pump supplied with the machine and the thicker one is the mains connection? The fracino installation manuals are woefully bare on this area.

Many thanks


----------



## neilmaxx (Aug 11, 2011)

Sorted now.


----------

